
We Should Put Fact-Checking Tools in the Core Browser - smacktoward
https://hapgood.us/2018/04/21/we-should-put-fact-checking-tools-in-the-core-browser/
======
mrnobody_67
Yep.

Good site with strong analysis of news stories -
[https://www.stopfake.org/en/news/](https://www.stopfake.org/en/news/)

Amazing how much propaganda there is.

